# Amazon's new year Eve gift



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hiked hourly







rate to 35


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My gift was a 3.5 hour at 84 bucks. They gave me 21 deliveries to the same house 10 minutes away. Home in 45 minutes. Thanks Amazon


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

seems like Seattle gets the highest increase i’ve ever seen! we got some increases last night in SF, but Amazon always waits so last minute that they end up just sitting


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Love those $84 blocks.


----------

